# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My sulawesi snail tank

## boxedfish

just started this tank about 1 month ago. Currently in my tank, there are 2 yellow rabbits, 4 yellow spotted rabbits, 1 king rabbit, 3 pagodas, 2 chocolate rabbits, 2 tiara rabbits, 4 horned nerite and 10 lampeye fishes. There are 2 baby sulawesi snails also but they are too small to identify which species of rabbit snails they belong to.  :Smile: 
Water is currently yellowish due to the driftwood leeching tannins.
*
Tank dimensions*
25cm by 25cm by 30cm

*water* 
PH 7.5-8
GH 6
KH 5

*Hardscape*
fine sand
lava rock
bogwood
driftwood

*Plants*
marimo moss tied on bogwood
sabwassatang
java moss
frogbits

----------


## boxedfish



----------


## marle

Wow! You are going to start a trend here. :Smile:

----------


## fishy_dude

nice king snail bro.. mind sharing where ya got it? :Smile:

----------


## boxedfish

> Wow! You are going to start a trend here.


yah i hoped more people keep these sulawesi snails so that we have a better supply of them in singapore. It;s really hard to find them in LFS here, i think no more.. anyone knows where to get sulawesi snails? last time C328 have, but cant find any nowadays.




> nice king snail bro.. mind sharing where ya got it?


there;s a forum member taking orders for them few weeks back. can try to search. king snails are nice, in fact the nicest, but they are the most problematic ones among the rabbit snails i think. They prefer to get out of the tank then to stay in it, and their diet don;t seems to be the same as the rest. i lost 1 of them after 2 weeks i got them.




> bro why not put some crs into ur tank,it will look even more beautiful


crs do better in more acidic water, my tank is around ph 8 and i dun want the shrimps to disturb the snails. This tank have piority to the snails.

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

oh ya forgot that they are sulawesi snails

----------


## boxedfish

just got these yesterday, sulawesi white line shrimp. Not very active and sensitive to human movement. Got 4 of them with 1 berried. hoped they can survive in my sulawesi tank.

----------


## boxedfish

oh tank supposed to be for sulawesi snails, but since the snails are doing ok in the tank, try my luck on some sulawesi shrimps also. yah hoped can survive, how long did yours survive in your tank?

----------


## anakkucing

I have never seen anyone manage to keep or breed this red line shrimp. Please give us updates on your shrimp. The longest i kept them alive is 2 weeks only, although i have 1 living in my tank for 2 months now (1 survived out of 20...)

----------


## boxedfish

so far it's been the 4th day since i got them. Very shy shrimps and they don't seemed to be going for the food. they are sensitive to human movement also. They just stay around the same spot grazing on whatever is around the area. So i guess this is the issue preventing them from staying alive.

----------


## stormhawk

Very nice C. striata, if I'm not wrong. Good luck with the snails and shrimps. I noticed something, are you cultivating algae in the tank by chance?

----------


## boxedfish

> Very nice C. striata, if I'm not wrong. Good luck with the snails and shrimps. I noticed something, are you cultivating algae in the tank by chance?


yes they are C.striata. oh if you are referring to marimo algae ball, yes.. I flatten them and tie on the rocks and wood. This is 1 algae i wished it can grow faster.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Oh boy. Marimo gave me a headache. After I kept one in my 4 foot tank, hair algae started appearing in small clumps. Same texture, and feel as the Marimo.. I got enough hair algae clumps to make a 2nd marimo ball, hell even 3.  :Laughing:

----------


## boxedfish

> Oh boy. Marimo gave me a headache. After I kept one in my 4 foot tank, hair algae started appearing in small clumps. Same texture, and feel as the Marimo.. I got enough hair algae clumps to make a 2nd marimo ball, hell even 3.


maybe the hair algae hitchhike from the marimo into your tank. I dont think having marimo balls will promote hair algae to appear in tanks rite?

----------


## stormhawk

Marimo are still a Cladophora species. I won't be surprised if the Marimo ball was the root cause of the appearance of the hair algae. Before I added the Marimo ball, my tank was hair algae free.

Then again, many other factors affect the growth of algae, but that's another issue. Anyway the hair algae in my tank grows in clumps, much like the Marimo ball does. I collected so much during my last maintenance, and stuffed them all in a small plastic tank.

My shrimps and snails don't eat them, nothing in my tank does.  :Confused: 

By the way, Marimo balls propagate very fast under certain conditions. I don't know what I did, something happened and the bugger's got spores all over the tank. Especially on my tank glass.

TBH, I'm not even sure if the ones we get locally are actually the real deal from Japan/Iceland. Could be some other algae species for all we know.  :Laughing:

----------


## boxedfish

haha sounds like you've got a marimo ball from hell. So far more than 2 months, those marimo did not create any havoc in both my tanks. hoped it will stay that way. Just find they are a cheapo and no-maintenance flora to keep.

----------


## stormhawk

Great in small tanks with baby shrimps for grow out purposes. My shrimps and snails totally ignored the Marimo ball, when it came to their usual scavenging runs. Which drives me nuts because the ball always gets dirty with detritus, if the shrimps aren't helping to keep the detritus away. Do your snails and shrimp graze on the Marimo surfaces?

----------


## boxedfish

my shrimps in the other tank do graze on the flatten marimo. but both tanks, snails dont go for it.

----------


## tachyon

TS, so you use only fine sand for substrate ? what about filtration ?

----------


## boxedfish

> TS, so you use only fine sand for substrate ? what about filtration ?


yup fine sand for substrate as i am not growing any demanding plants. Anyway, hard to grow plant in sulawesi tanks. Filtration is just a notmal HOF, nothing fancy.

----------


## boxedfish

just got some rabbit snails..

orange sulawesi rabbit snails - really like their translucent orange colour




yellow rabbit snail


Oh and my yellow spotted rabbit snail gave birth last month, here is the picture of the 2 babies still inside the jelly sag which they will break out after a while.

----------


## Galatea

Nice sulawesi tank setup. Do u feed the snails any special foods? And pls keep us updated on the shrimps breeding results!

----------


## fishy_dude

nice rabbit snails bro! where ya got them from? :Smile:

----------


## boxedfish

> Nice sulawesi tank setup. Do u feed the snails any special foods? And pls keep us updated on the shrimps breeding results!


thanks, i feed my snails fish micro pellets because i don;t think my tank has enough algae or diatoms to sustain them. Oh and the shrimps already RIP. looks like nobody managed to keep them alive for long.

----------


## boxedfish

> nice rabbit snails bro! where ya got them from?


a friend helped me get from indonesia...

----------


## fishy_dude

haha.. wonder wad other kind of snails indo have.. thanks!

----------


## boxedfish

finally changed my snail tank to a bigger one. Previously was a 25cm cube. Planning to keep more snails, so finally got a 1.5feet tank as the previous one is getting overstocked. Just a simple set up with minimal flora.



finally have a pagoda snail baby!! just a single birth.

----------


## edwardchuajh

cool! so thats the baby riding on the mum?

----------


## boxedfish

> cool! so thats the baby riding on the mum?


hmmm not too sure if that's the mum or not. i have 3 pagodas in the tank excluding the new baby. realised that the baby snails like to ride on the adult snails.

----------


## boxedfish

just added more twigs and woods.. a minor rescape..

----------


## vynzs

Very nice Setup... :Smile:  ::smt038:  Care to share where u got them.. As im looking for some too... :Smile:

----------


## boxedfish

u can try your luck at aquastar and petmart

----------


## bluebubbles

What is the temperature? I saw some of these snails being sold at the indonesia booth during aquarama show and they kept them in plastic bottle without any water. If you want a piece, they just shake it out from the bottle...interesting. At first I thought the queue was crazy over such dull shelf, but now I truly see its beauty after they show their face out of their shelves. I think I am going to start a small tank like this with aqua plants. Did you put fan?  :Grin:

----------


## Cardinals_Pride

Wow... Beautiful snails you got there.. 

I would definitely bagged a few of these if I ever come across.. 
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## boxedfish

no need fan, 27 to 30 degrees is fine for them.

----------


## boxedfish

oh remember to that they do better with ph8 or higher. At that high PH, it;s hard to maintain a well planted tank, so take note.

----------


## Kim Yong

very nice snail. what temperature must they be maintained at? Do they co-habit well with goldfish?

----------


## flashout

WOW.. very nice. I used to like snail alot. But too bad, hardly can get any in Penang, Malaysia. Sigh....

----------


## boxedfish

> WOW.. very nice. I used to like snail alot. But too bad, hardly can get any in Penang, Malaysia. Sigh....


maybe you can hunt for some from the many freshwater lakes in malaysia? hehe

----------


## flashout

> maybe you can hunt for some from the many freshwater lakes in malaysia? hehe


So far, the only snail i found its trumpet snail and brown ramshorn. Sigh....

----------


## bluebubbles

I wonder if Batam has aquarium shops selling snails that come from various indonesia jungle. If yes, probably can organise snails fanatic groups to go there to buy.

----------


## joydiv

Makes more sense to fly to Jakarta if you are snail hunting. It is the main transhipment hub. But it depends on luck and the contacts you have.

----------


## boxedfish

it depends if you think it;s worth it or not to spend time and money to travel there and back. Oh joydiv, you are back/?

----------


## Kim Yong

got 4 from C328. still have a few left. dun bother ask them about rabbit snail, cause they *DON'T* know that the 1 i bought from them what is it call.

they are being kept in 1 of the shrimp tank, not in the main snail tank. 

good luck hunting

----------


## boxedfish

> got 4 from C328. still have a few left. dun bother ask them about rabbit snail, cause they dun know that the 1 i bought from them what is it call.
> 
> they are being kept in 1 of the shrimp tank, not in the main snail tank. 
> 
> good luck hunting


which type are they?

----------


## Kim Yong

i think its quite difficult to identify given their small tank at C328, if *YO*u catch them up, they will probably hide inside their shell.

when i got home yesterday, i think i got 

2X Yellow Spotted Rabbit Snail (quite sure)


2X Toraja Rabbit Snail (the shell is black though)



Also, my wife happily found that the 4 adult snails has 2 baby piggy back on them. so i got 4 +2.... lol

above pics are from http://www.garfishindo.com/snail.html, not from my tank

----------


## fisbike

Didn't know that snails are so nice, always thought of them as pests.

----------


## boxedfish

> i think its quite difficult to identify given their small tank at C328, if u catch them up, they will probably hide inside their shell.
> 
> when i got home yesterday, i think i got 
> 2X Yellow Spotted Rabbit Snail (quite sure)
> 2X Toraja Rabbit Snail (the shell is black though)
> Also, my wife happily found that the 4 adult snails has 2 baby piggy back on them. so i got 4 +2.... lol
> 
> above pics are from http://www.garfishindo.com/snail.html, not from my tank


that's good buys.... take extra care of the babies, they can be quite fragile

----------


## bluebubbles

> got 4 from C328. still have a few left. dun bother ask them about rabbit snail, cause they dun know that the 1 i bought from them what is it call.
> 
> they are being kept in 1 of the shrimp tank, not in the main snail tank. 
> 
> good luck hunting


Are they expensive? how much does each snail cost?

----------


## eugene_syh

hmm so these snails will do fine in a shrimp tank? the other time i saw at c328 some snails are kept together with their crs.

----------


## boxedfish

never tried keeping them in shrimp tank before. From the place that they come from, water is PH8 to 9.

----------


## Kim Yong

think they can be kept with sulawesi shrimp, cause all come from the same environment, high PH water.

----------


## boxedfish

some new pics...

feelers up!!!


feelers down!!!



front view of a sleeping pagoda snail


2 days old orange snail with adult


special mention to my 3 badis badis who helped to control the population of worms in my tank

----------


## Eightfold

Hmm, was wondering if any tried keeping these pagoda/rabbit snails inside pure shrimp tank?

advices?  :Smile:

----------


## boxedfish

I had 3 Malayan in my snail tank and they are doing fine. Some shrimps can tolerate ph 8. What shrimps are u keeping? The snails are harmless and too slow to do any harm to shrimps. In fact the shrimps disturb then more

----------


## bluebubbles

> Hmm, was wondering if any tried keeping these pagoda/rabbit snails inside pure shrimp tank?
> 
> advices?


I tried pagoda snail in my shrimp tank. First day very active, after that they look quite dormant to me until I don't know if they were dead or still alive. They will remain in the same spot for days whether they tilted upside down or simply lay on the ground - no movement at all until I have to throw them away, assuming they were dead. May be should start keeping rabbit snail under separate environment.

----------


## Eightfold

my water ph is around 6.8

i should get some rabbit snail to try?

they don't breed do they? can they eat the hikari algae pellet? 

the pagoda i saw in LFS, is like what you said bluebubbles. overturned and motionless.. haha

----------


## Fuzzy

Rabbit snails will probably not do very well at pH below 7.0

----------


## boxedfish

they come from a ph 8 to 9 environment.. dont think they will do well in 6.8.. they do breed, but you need a male and female pair. they eat anything u throw at them, assuming they can get to it before your shrimps. it;s best to keep these snails by themselves, or having them as the majority of your fauna. Best way to know if a snail is alive or not is to see if they fully retract inside their shells, and to double confirm, pick them up and smell, if it smelt bad (you will know that smell of death instinctively), means they died. If no smell, chances are they are still alive.

----------


## Don90

I used to keep a few of them in a tank.

but all of them died on me within a day!  :Crying: 

only left the shell, but no snail!!

And I think the sand I used was too fine, they keep falling down lol. 

I used the sudo bottom dweller sand.

----------


## Eightfold

how about mystery snails?

i heard they don't disturb plants but aren't they same as apple snails?

----------


## boxedfish

used to keep mystery/apple snails. Yes they dont eat plants but the food you feed to your other faunas. they also dont do well in low PH tanks.

----------


## Eightfold

i heard apple snails eat plants and mystery snails do not

afraid mystery snail will gobble up my plants.. 

both do not breed, do they?

----------


## fishy_dude

all apple snails breed bro.. but dun worry they lay eggs out of water so easy to spot in one big clutch.. one thing though is not sure if planaria kills apple snails.. :Confused:

----------


## boxedfish

birthing process of the yellow antenna.

----------


## alex888

wow very nice pictures you got there  :Smile:  what pH level can they reach up to?

----------


## boxedfish

> wow very nice pictures you got there  what pH level can they reach up to?


7.5 to 8.5 should be fine

----------


## bettafantastic

Very Nice!

----------


## Fiona

Gorgeous Snails pictures u have!!!  :Very Happy:  How do I encourage breeding among them?

----------


## boxedfish

plenty of food... and of course males and females.

----------

